# Info on these early pedals please.



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2019)

Guessing 20's? No marking that I can see. Hoping someone in Cabe Land can help ID them and their era. Thanks!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 28, 2019)

Early Torrington I believe


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Early Torrington I believe



Thank you. I had a feeling they might be, but didn't see any markings. They might be crusted over.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 29, 2019)

I don’t think they are Torrington though I could def be wrong, I’ve got a couple of the same scalloped profile dome cap pedals but had no luck positive ID’ing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrustRust (Dec 29, 2019)

*I have a similar looking pedal but different.. *
*Do not know who made it....*


----------



## TrustRust (Feb 11, 2020)

*The identity of the mystery pedals continues....*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2020)

trustrust said:


> *The identity of the mystery pedals continues....*



I've been advised that my pedals are most likely teens Westfields.


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 11, 2020)

Take a peak at this set similar to others 
I purchased this set of pedals on a teens Mead 
I track these to be “Phillips “. England 
Each pair seem to be slightly different but all 
Have similar circular frames

Also similar Brampton add in teens Mead Catalog . 
Another English attachment. 

Mark


----------



## TrustRust (Feb 11, 2020)

*Interesting... 1/2"-20 threads on a Phillips of England product.
Not that I know a thing about old British bicycles..*


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mike @fordmike65 ,

Maybe these Triumph Pedals from 1927.

This is from the 1927 Sears Roebuck and Co. catalog, page 453.


----------



## TrustRust (Feb 11, 2020)

*Ah the plot thickens....*


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 11, 2020)

Similar


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm going with Triumph .. bulbous cap is the same


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2020)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Similar
> View attachment 1138857



These have a 2pc cap tho...similar to Ideal pedals?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 11, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> These have a 2pc cap tho...similar to Ideal pedals?



Blocks look the same. Remove the piece behind the cap? Just thinking maybe same manufacturer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2020)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Blocks look the same. Remove the piece behind the cap? Just thinking maybe same manufacturer.



Could be. I forgot the pedals in question do indeed have 2pc caps as well tho a bit different. Interesting...


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 20, 2020)

Similar ??


----------

